# #MotivationMonday



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2015)

Who or what motivates you to hit the gym?

It's #MOTIVATIONMONDAY and that's the question of the day.






Phil Heath. Will he make it number five in Vegas?





Kai Greene. Can he take the crown from Heath?





Shawn Rhoden. Has he made enough improvement to jump up a placing or even take the Sandow?





Dennis Wolf. Fourth place in 2014, will he do damage at the Olympia this year?





Dexter Jackson. Can he make it _two _Sandows?





Branch Warren. Sixth place last year, where will he land in 2015?





Mamdouh "Big Ramy" Elssbiay! And is Big Ramy the ultimate spoiler? Will he destroy dreams in Vegas?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2015)

Juan Morel





Juan Morel





Juan Morel and Victor Martinez





Dennis Wolf





Dennis Wolf





Kai Greene


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## sujal.nair02 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curt James (Aug 31, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYfFpn_Rzh0


----------



## Curt James (Aug 31, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTcya6SS3vI


----------



## Curt James (Aug 31, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA2jdMjdRHc


----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 4, 2015)

What do these Body Builders use to get the way they are?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2015)

Dennis Wolf





Nasser El Sonbaty 





Roelly Winklaar 





Phil Heath





Kai Greene


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2015)

Dexter Jackson





Victor Martinez 





Jay Cutler 





Big Ramy





Big Ramy and DLB


----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey. What do body builders use to get there body the way you see them in those magazines.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 13, 2015)

What keeps me motivated is not turning back in to a skinny fuck.


----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 13, 2015)

Lol thank you. So are you a Body Builder like the ones in the magazines? What supplements do you use to get the way you are? How long did it take you to get how you are in your profile picture?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 4, 2016)

Trying to achieve a goal keeps me motivated. Whether it's a new PR or seeing a new vein or adding that fraction of an inch to my flexed arm. Progress motivates.


----------

